# Having trouble finding colour for touch-up



## MichaelYYC (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey all,
Wondering if inn doing something wrong or should just go to the dealer. 

I have a few rock chips to repair, of which I'm a little surprised at how easily the paint has chipped considering my other vehicles never had such drastic chipping over such a short period of time.

Anyways, on my parts ID Label it says my BC/CC is H0U (Hotel Zero Uniform). Couldn't find squat on any colour codes that match, but also noticed a code GXH beside the H0U in the long list. Looked that up and it came up with imperial blue/night blue metallic. Now that colour looked a lot lighter than my vehicle, so I went to CT and picked up a Dupli-Color pen called 'Dark Ming Blue - WA 722J' which I considered closest. 

Anyways, Im wondering if I'm looking at the wrong codes, or it would just be more beneficial to head to a dealership... and also if anyone's heard of the colour code H0U. Thanks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You're looking for a WA code on the decal inside your glove compartment. 

Also try your dealer rather than crappy for the best colour match.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Take a photo of the paint codes either from the glove box or drivers door.


----------



## MichaelYYC (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey all, thanks for the advice.


No Part ID label on driver door or inside glove compartment, but I found it by the spare tire.


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

It seems they forgot to fill in the info on your paint code (bc/cc) and interior color code. (H0U)

I would check the glovebox and door side again, and look for a code that starts WA, then has 3 digits, then another letter.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MichaelYYC said:


> Hey all, thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> No Part ID label on driver door or inside glove compartment, but I found it by the spare tire.
> ...


I forgot this was a Gen II which I know little about, :icon_scratch: so far, but having your VIN will help. By posting it we can look up the paint info - well not I, but one of the dealer "people".


----------



## MichaelYYC (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry to bump an older thread, but thought I owe all of you a thanks and an update.

Returned CT Dupli pen and went to dealer. Found out that GXH _WAS_ the colour code; Berlin Blue!
Ordered thru the dealer, took about 4 days. Exact same applicator as the Dupli Pen which has brush/pen applicator, chip remover, and sealant/top coat. I advise anyone using one of these to not use or at least be really careful using the chip remover as I ended up scratching the paint even more using it. Spent about 2 hours in total repairing various chips on the front end. I was saddened and shocked to see that some chips even went through the 3M!

Once again, thanks for all your advice. The paint seems a little thin, so I suspect I'll be fixing chips often.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MichaelYYC said:


> Sorry to bump an older thread, but thought I owe all of you a thanks and an update.
> 
> Returned CT Dupli pen and went to dealer. Found out that GXH _WAS_ the colour code; Berlin Blue!
> Ordered thru the dealer, took about 4 days. Exact same applicator as the Dupli Pen which has brush/pen applicator, chip remover, and sealant/top coat. I advise anyone using one of these to not use or at least be really careful using the chip remover as I ended up scratching the paint even more using it. Spent about 2 hours in total repairing various chips on the front end. I was saddened and shocked to see that some chips even went through the 3M!
> ...



Yep that's about all cars these days. I got rock chips if the salt truck was driving near me slinging salt. Glad you were able to find it. I was gonna say the paint code is usually G something in the RPO codes above.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

AutomotiveTouchup is a GREAT source for factory color matching paints for anything from touch up all the way up to full gallons. I am going through them to repaint my Duramax truck since I want to do it in a newer GM color and I know the codes will work and they will get me the same color if I buy a touch up pen, aerosol spray can or eventually the gallon cans to paint the whole thing!!!

You can look up by code or make model and color name, it really is a great source for any auto color needs!!!

Touch Up Paint and accessories | AutomotiveTouchup


----------

